# Leftovers last night



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Having several smaller bowls of leftovers in the frig I decided to combine a couple of them. I put farro cooked in apple juice together with tomatoes and onions left from the sfincione for a cold salad. Turned out quite tasty and I had the remainder of that and leftover crawfish for breakfast.

Knowing there is very little new in most things I checked the internet for farro, tomato, onion. Yup, it's been done. Along with herbs, cheese and who knows what else thrown in.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Many evenings when nothing had been thawed out, it was amazing at how creative you can get. A couple of my favorites were found by this last minute method.
Creativity I guess its called. I call it good.


----------

